# LGDs... for sale



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

livestockdogs.weebly.com is our dog website. I hope I can put that up :stars: I have 5 puppies for sale right now.

They are Pyr and Anatolian. Mom and dad are each 1/2 and both OUR LGDs. 

I have yet to LOCK any bird up and outside the 3 months between our previous sire and our Bear, current sire. I have yet to lose a bird, or any other critters, including cats! :hammer:

The pups have been in a paddock with baby goats and a goose. My chickens fly over and are seen in there often. They are also friendly with people, but do not like houses! These have been raised as LGD not house dogs. I have had several people pen them for the first few nights, but other than that...

I have sold the last litter of 7 and 3 of this litter, but want the rest in their new homes soon so they can get used to YOUR livestock while they are still young and impressionable.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Let me say that I am soooo sorry. The pictures are a month old :smack :ashamed: ! I thought the Dh, who does my site, updated it last weekend! Cobblers wife I guess ((sigh))

By this weekend I will have it updated, if not sooner!!


----------



## solas4me (Apr 27, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Sorry! ((blush)) NE KS, near Leavenworth, KC, sort of near St Joe.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

All pups have been sold! \@/ Several went to homes here in KS, but 3 went to MO, 3 to WI, 2 to IL, 2 to IN and 1 to NE!!


----------

